# Kosher Smoker



## johnwash (Aug 22, 2014)

My name is Nathan.Ive been posts on this site for awhile now and i thought i might sign up. I live in Ny rockland county to be exact. I currently dont have a smoker but plan on building one out of bricks. I probably know the most about smoking than anyone without a smoker. One last thing im jewish and keep kosher which means no pork bacon sirloin tenderloin or anything involving meat and dairy so no pulled pork or bacon wrapped anything


----------



## venture (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome aboard Nathan!

Lots of friendly and helpful folks here to help with any questions you might have.

I also look forward to your future contributions to the forum.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome.

Pork sirloin? What is that, the loin?


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the board, Nathan!

Well, now you've made me look up kosher smoking.



OK just from looking at that, I can understand the rules about types of meat and purity of every ingredient and utensil - but is there anything in kosher law that addresses wood-smoking food, just by itself as a method? Any kind of prohibited wood or technique?


----------



## jeepdiver (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not Jewish but since all food back in the beginning of the Religion was over a wood fire I am guessing that it is fine :)


----------



## cueinco (Aug 22, 2014)

Brisket and chicken come to mind as naturals to smoke for someone that keeps kosher. What are the other cuts of beef that would work? I seem to recall that the cuts have to be from the front portion of the cow. Fish, other than shellfish, seem like no brainers. 

I'm not jewish, nor kosher, and I'm curious what "different" sort of cuts or foods could be smoked for a kosher household? Wouldn't they also work for folks that adhere to Halal dietary laws. 

Smoking cheese would seem to be a pain, since you'd have to have a separate smoker just for that. Probably wouldn't be worth the hassle. 

Interesting topic, just wondering......


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 23, 2014)

My understanding is that the kosher cuts can only come from the animal forward of the kidneys.

While we're at it, koshering calls for treating the meat with salt, right? So would a seasoned salt like a rub qualify, or does it have to be only pure salt?

The way the competitors couldn't use their own pits is an interesting wrinkle. It's kind of like the IROC races where all the teams run the same cars, and it's  question of team and driver skills.


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2014)

Nathan Welcome to SMF, it may be easier for you to get some help.if you tell us what cuts of meat or poultry, fish, that are Kosher. I am sure you will get lots of recipes.

Richie


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello , and welcome to our world , Doesn't matter who you are , we are pleased.

Check-out our post and send Q-view of your smokes. Brisket is Kosher , and it's good too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Send in some Kosher recipes, good stuff.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## lemans (Aug 23, 2014)

So just to keep things in perspective . 
I have been smoking for 1 1/2 years -pork, ribs , sausage , brisket 
  I have a collection of recipes that my wife has put in a binder for me.. So Nathan may call himself the kosher smoker .. But I was there first.. Notice the title on the book
  I'm the true Kosher Smoker !!! 
Joel Edelson aka lemans...


----------



## lemans (Aug 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Aug 23, 2014


----------



## lemans (Aug 23, 2014)

Ps I'm from Brooklyn!!! Know what I mean!!!


----------



## dcarch (Aug 23, 2014)

Kosher smoke salmon.

dcarch


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 23, 2014)

Lemans said:


> So just to keep things in perspective .
> I have been smoking for 1 1/2 years -pork, ribs , sausage , brisket
> I have a collection of recipes that my wife has put in a binder for me.. So Nathan may call himself the kosher smoker .. But I was there first.. Notice the title on the book
> I'm the true Kosher Smoker !!!
> Joel Edelson aka lemans...



LOL. The only kosher thing in your pork ribs was the salt.


----------



## gary s (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello from a hot East Texas and welcome to the forum. Lots of great information and real good people here.

Gary S


----------



## johnwash (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes to the person who said pork sirloin i meant that in two words like pork and sirloin. And about the person who said seasoned salt all kosher meat is salted to extact blood (which is not kosher) and after that feel free to put on any spices which are all kosher ive yet to see a spice that isnt. The meat doesnt taste salty or maybe im just used to it. Here are some things i have smoked on my friends pellet grill. Turkey,chicken,beef ribs, of course brisket, non pork sausage i have smoked chuck also lamb and veal. The worst thing about being a kosher smoker is seeing all the great non kosher things being smoked. And yes you can smoke with any wood according to kosher law. I hope i answered a your question.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey John

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

I can see how cooking Kosher will really limit you, but there are still LOTS of things you can smoke.  Have at it

Gary


----------

